# need snowblower for F687 rider



## doc18015

I am new to the forum. I want to purchase a two stage snowblower to fit a John Deere F 687 . I am told that AGRO-TEC /RAD or Florian made one to fit.

Am I choosing to buy a snowblower that is dated or still very good?

Just want to be sure that purchasing say a separate unit such as a Honda or ? would be better for snow removal.

Thanks very much..


----------



## UNDERTAKER

IS that FOR A JD Tractor.:smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009::smiley-confused009:


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Welcome to the forum :welcome:

JD F687










Couldn't find any info on the manufacturer of the blower


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

This forum is more for walk behind snow blowers. You might want to try:

Tractor Forum : MyTractorForum.Com Tractor Forums

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=69089

The big factor in choosing a snow blower is what do you have to blow ?? How big an area, what is the surface, where you are located as far as how much snow you get and how often.


----------



## doc18015

Kiss for a frog has it right. Same as mine . I would love to have a snowblower attachment for the JD . I have a very long driveway , approx. one city block , and an enclosed u-shaped area that requires me to throw the snow at least 35 feet

I listed the manufacturer . Maybe others will fit.


----------



## doc18015

Kiss4afrog......that is a 50 inch RAD made in Canada. They say they work well. Do you use yours?
Thanks for the warm welcome .....much appreciated!!


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

Sorry . . . I stole the photos just to show what you were talking about. I don't have one myself. I just have a JD 185 17 horse rider with a single stage. It works great but due to the unpaved turnaround area it usually gets stuck a lot due to it not being properly counter weighted. Hope to cure that this summer. It's been easier to just take one of the walk behinds out there but I miss the speed and ease of the rider.

Your unit with a two stage would be wonderful if you can find one.


----------



## doc18015

The unit I am asking about , has been questioned as to whether or not it is the right choice.

I am being steered to a separate unit that is easier to handle and care for.

I know we are on a JD forum, but the local dealers (2) are recommending a Honda or Ariens walk behind. I thought that by getting a 50 inch or larger unit, tagging it on the 687, I could sell off the plow and Jeep. 

The smaller units may be OK but would need to be able to cope with the large driveway and courtyard driveway that needs a blower to clear properly. 

The ideal snowblower would be one that is very easy to maneuver and maybe I can sit on


----------



## Kiss4aFrog

I have a similar driveway, gravel and almost 400'. The JD185 works great for it until I try to do the turnaround area. It's uneven and it's just not weighted properly so I end up getting off and having to help it frequently.
The Walk behind 32" do a pretty quick job of it but I have to say sitting is so much easier and seems faster.
I understand your desire to have the attachment as selling the jeep and plow would reduce storage space and maintenance.

Have you tried posting in the forums I had links for ??

Isn't the dealer able to tell you exactly what will fit on it or do they only give info on their own JD branded stuff ??


----------



## YSHSfan

doc18015 said:


> The ideal snowblower would be one that is very easy to maneuver and maybe I can sit on


Being this the case there is no doubt that you will be better off getting an atachment for the zero turn, you have the sit on capability already there and being a ZTR you'll have excellent maneuverability compared to a regular tractor. 

I know Walker makes a snowblower attachment for their zero turn mowers (wich has a close design to the JD).
I was at a forum where if I remember right one member was stating that he is being servicing about 40 to 50 miles of walkways with one of this Walker ZTRs with blower attachment for years and was very happy with its performance.









You may have to counter weight the ZTR and perhaps either get true snow tires or add chains to the existing tires. 

My $.02


----------



## doc18015

Hi all...I did post on the other forums. I was told that I was looking for a needle in a haystack! 
I did not realize that these were so rare. 

Maybe I end up buying another snowblower that I walk behind. 

The best solution is being evasive.....


----------



## YSHSfan

doc18015 said:


> Hi all...I did post on the other forums. I was told that I was looking for a needle in a haystack!
> I did not realize that these were so rare.
> 
> Maybe I end up buying another snowblower that I walk behind.
> 
> The best solution is being evasive.....


IMHO at this point i think you will have to do that, unless..........
1. You can find one of those rare ones, or......
2. You buy an attachment close in design (I found myself a 46" Kubota in excellent condition for $450, I'll be somehow retrofitting it to a TORO ZTR in the future) and retrofit it to your machine (I know it'll be a lot of work), but there is an additional advantage going that route, and that is that you can use your ZTR all year round.


----------



## doc18015

I called Walker . They said that their unit would not retro fit a JD without a lot of work , including a sub-frame fabrication. Did learn that they (Walker) consider their unit much superior to a JD in terms of engineering(many grease fittings, better suspension, better final finish and , mostly touted was their final cut (the best in industry)
I will continue to look for the needle in a haystack as I believe that will work well.

I will also look for a walk behind snow blower that is capable of sending the snow out 40 or more feet.


----------



## YSHSfan

doc18015 said:


> I called Walker . They said that their unit would not retro fit a JD without a lot of work , including a sub-frame fabrication


.
When I suggested looking for one close in design I was not refering to the walker, but the one on the JD blower picture.








Something like this...










doc18015 said:


> I will continue to look for the needle in a haystack as I believe that will work well.


I agree with it.



doc18015 said:


> I will also look for a walk behind snow blower that is capable of sending the snow out 40 or more feet.


Honda or Yamaha will not disapoint you on throwing distance performance


----------

